# Front Section Removal



## titan2 (Mar 14, 2010)

Just bought a vintage FP and I'm trying to take the nib section off and it won't budge! Any ideas/suggestions for getting this thing to unscrew? Need to replace the SAC and can't get in there for the life of me!


TIA,


Barney

_*P.S.  Found out......took a bit of doing, it's a very snug fit!  Had to tweek it side to side a bit and really pull on it....heard a couple of little creaks and it finally worked its way out.  I recently got two other FPs and I was able to remove the front section much easier......Now I'm in the market for replacement SACS for two of the FPs.*_
 
_*THANKS........*_


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 14, 2010)

That really depends on the manufacturer and model.


----------



## titan2 (Mar 14, 2010)

It's a Japanese knock-off of a Conklin FP.  Here's a PIC.





Thanks,

Barney


----------



## Mr Vic (Mar 15, 2010)

Soak it for a couple days. Also check here http://www.fountainpennetwork.com and most likely some one can tell you if it is a press fit or tapped....I worked on a Wearever pen for a week before I got it to budge....


----------



## ldb2000 (Mar 15, 2010)

Be real careful about soaking it until you know for sure what kind of material it is made of . Some vintage plastic pens and rubber pens can be damaged by being soaked in water . The key is usually heat , but not too much , just enough to soften the shellac that was used to lock the section in place . Use a hair dryer set on low or med and gently heat the section joint .
As to whether it is a screw in or press fit section , good luck . If it's a press fit I don't think they used anything to lock the joint the screw in types almost always did .


----------

